# super elite night gobbos



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i played a 3000pt game yesterday and it was pure carnage orks and gobbos against my tzeentch now near the end of the game when the win was a definate, i had a mutant monstrosity charge his one unscathed unit 20 night gobbo spears with a shaman not only did the little critters pass their terror test the gobbo i selected for pick up and eat wounded my three armed behemoth denying him his snack and to add insult to injury caused another 2 wounds with their attacks fortunately the giant stayed in place and only lost 1 wound in their turn cuasing 1 back to end the combat i charged in my remaining 7 warriors with bsb and another asp champ the gobbos won the combat killing the giant and a warrior??? wtf??? i was then forced to flank charge them to avoid embarrasment with 10 marauders finaly breaking them i was so impressed i let the little buggers flee of the table, which was a mistake as they rallied and the shaman did foot of gork and brainbursta with irresistable force killing all but the bsb in my warrior unit the sneaky little gits, any other stories of heroic bravery to compare


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

holy fucking shit those are some ard as nail gobbos:shok::shok:.

My friend charged my unit of swordsmen (empire) with his slayer being T5 and my swordsmen S3 i needed 6's to wound i finally killed it after 3 turns of combat. Never been so annoyed in my life i was like "_DIE YOU VERTICALLY CHALLENGED BASTARD_!!!!!"


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

I once had a dwarf master engineer defend his bolt thrower against a unit of bretonian knights, he ended up killing 7 of them on his own and his crew mopped up the rest


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I wish I could say I've had the same kind of stupid success with my night goblins. I just use 'em as screens since people assume there's a fanatic in there, and they send units to draw them out, which subsequently puts them into charge range...and with inferior leadership to even the poor leadership of common goblins, they're likely to break and get the hell out of the way of whatever they're screening... which are usually orcs of the black and armed to da teef variety. I won an RTT this last saturday with my Orcs, and the best I can honestly say my units of 20 goblin screens did was actually manage to outfight a unit of Bloodletters in straight combat-- I somehow managed to win with 20 gobbos against 20 bloodletters through wounds caused. Gotta love them flukes.


----------

